# FreeBSD 9.0 release ssh-ftp problem



## anorian (Jan 16, 2012)

I installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 and I can't connect with ftp or putty.

Waiting for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Enable SSH, add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
sshd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## anorian (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 
	
	



```
sshd_enable="YES"
```
 but still I can't connect.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Post, exactly, what you're doing and the resulting error message.


----------



## anorian (Jan 16, 2012)

*/etc/rc.d/netif restart* and http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/497/hatavb.png

Is there an error?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

Why are you restarting your interfaces?


----------



## anorian (Jan 16, 2012)

I install with wmvare workstation and network problem, but install with virtualbox fix problem. Interesting situation.

Thanks for your help.


----------

